# Help: Installing Aftermarket Fog Lights on 2015 CTD powered via Stock GM Headlight Sw



## Kamal (Feb 24, 2019)

I reposted this on the audio and electrical section since it seemed more appropriate. Sorry for any problems. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kamal said:


> Hey Cruzers, been lurking here close to 2 years now and I've just started a few of many projects that I plan to do with the CTD. One of them being as such, installing aftermarket fog lights on the 2015 CTD and getting them to turn on thru the BCM via the stock GM headlight switch.
> 
> The Problem:
> As for context, yes I am aware the vehicle does not officially support fog lights, the 2014 CTD had the regular bumper all cruzes had (expect for the RS and LTZ trims) which made them compatible with most oem and oem styled lights on the market. The 2015 however, has a front fascia on the bumper that makes it appear that the "fog light covers" are removable, unfortunately looks are deceiving and its just one big piece.
> ...


How about taking a tap from the headlight power to the bulbs for the actuate signal for the relay? Power for relay to battery ( with appropriate separate fuse ). If you want ability to power light bar with out headlights, add a diode from head light power tap, then you can add a separate switch and power from accessory to independently power the light bar. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal (Feb 24, 2019)

I do understand there are other means of a working solution, but I was kinda hoping to have it controlled by the BCM, 
1. Because I already have the switch,
2. Make 1 less hole for an aftermarket switch. 
3. Much cleaner install (inside atleast) 
Unless someone has tackled the situation already and can confirm it is impossible. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

